# Calling All Double Triple Bypass Riders



## elronino (Mar 22, 2010)

So... let me start out by saying I am not sure what I was drinking or smoking the day I signed up for the triple... but for some reason the DOUBLE option was selected . 

But for real... part of the reason was I had some redemption and something to prove to myself. July 4th, 2011 was not a good day for me. After making an incredible ascent up to Vail from Copper Mtn I stopped to take in the scenery and refuel for about 5 minutes. It wasn't but 1/4 mile down the path I suffered an incredible disaster.... What is that you ask? You'll have to ask the individuals that helped comfort me. I woke up later that day in the hospital laid up on a stretcher with a neck brace, still donning my favorite bike shorts and the previous years triple jersey. Long story short, I walked away with a minor concussion (helmet saved my life... Thank you Giro), a grade three separated shoulder, broken L1 vertabrae and some hella road rash. Anyway, I felt since I was laid up and couldn't ride the 2011 triple, I for some reason had to make up for it, hence the double triple registrations.

ok.. enough tooting, reason I am reaching out is to see if there was anyone that attempted and completed last years double. I am looking for some tips, tricks, pointers, advice on how I can manage 240 miles and 20,000+ climbing in 2 days? I reside in Michigan (flatter than a pancake country) where most of my training is speed work and intervals. I get my longer 75 mile tempo rides in on the weekends. typically I shoot for 150-200 miles a week. We have very little hills around my area so I am forced to do hill repeats 10-15 times to get any kind of ascent training. I'm not a fast climber... steady 9-10mph, with periods of LA syndrome where I like to kick for a mile or so. I do about 10-12 centuries a year outside of my training.

Look forward to meeting my mini tour counterparts.


----------



## frntrngcactus (Jan 21, 2010)

*Double Triple*

ok.. enough tooting, reason I am reaching out is to see if there was anyone that attempted and completed last years double. I am looking for some tips, tricks, pointers, advice on how I can manage 240 miles and 20,000+ climbing in 2 days? I reside in Michigan (flatter than a pancake country) where most of my training is speed work and intervals. I get my longer 75 mile tempo rides in on the weekends. typically I shoot for 150-200 miles a week. We have very little hills around my area so I am forced to do hill repeats 10-15 times to get any kind of ascent training. I'm not a fast climber... steady 9-10mph, with periods of LA syndrome where I like to kick for a mile or so. I do about 10-12 centuries a year outside of my training.

Look forward to meeting my mini tour counterparts.[/QUOTE]

If possible dont fly in on Friday and ride Sat and Sun. Try to get out to acclimatize. Take some short rides in the mtns. I rode and completed the Double Triple last year. If that is your training schedule (written above) you will be just fine. I didnt have close to that many miles last year or concentrated training. Take your time, it is a long two days. Eat real food, sucking on goo and gels all day can upset your stomach. Have fun, there is a couple thousand people on the route, you can really make the miles go by chatting up some people. I had to set landmarks, get to top of Vail, get to A-Basin, get to top of Loveland Pass, 30 miles downhill into Idaho Springs and then survive to the top of Juniper. The second day is tough. Vail Pass is steeper, Loveland Pass is steeper and longer and riding Juniper Pass with 200 plus miles is awful. I dont think I pedaled a stroke on the way down to BergenPark. Have fun and good luck. You will do great, you have the training.


----------



## elronino (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey thanks!! Yeah I heard west to east is a real hoot. I am actually arriving on the 7th of July a full week ahead of time. I've. Been doing some altitude training as well to help east the acclimation process. 

And thanks for the land mark tips... Makes total sense to help set mini goals to assist the big one. 

And yes, goos and chews are not on my must eat list. I actually usually eat power bars or cliff bar protein bars. We have a private sag that helps us as well and she brings us subway at the lunch stop.

All in all... I'll take you up on the not pedaling from crest of Juniper to Bergen park.... Sounds like a great idea. Does that still count as miles?!? Hahaha


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I think you'll be fine, you get plenty of miles already and if you have a few days to ride at altitude prior I think you will kill it. The trick is not to hammer on that first day and try not to stay with anyone setting a quicker pace because most everyone else ISN'T going to be getting back on the bike the next day and can leave it all on the road. Like Cactus said, Vail and Loveland Passes are tougher from the other direction. Stretch and change positions even more frequently on Day 1 because anything that hurts at the end of Day 1 is really going to hurt halfway through Day 2.


----------



## elronino (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks.. My girlfriend is flying out Friday before the ride, and is a massage therapist.. Guess who's getting a rub down! I think my biggest issue will be the fueling and refueling.

I tend to be a seated climber, so I will have to remind myself to stand frequently and do a little dancing.

My only saving grace will be that I have the rest of my friends riding Sunday... So I'll have some wheels to suck... But whose kidding... At 5mph wheel sucking just isn't the same


----------

